# Best Basic Frame Shape



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

If you take away the bells and whistles, sell off the fenders, chain guards, tanks, and lights, what's left?
A couple of wheels, a seat, and handlebars.
Oh yeah, and a frame!
If all we could have was a frame, what would it be?
Is there a best shape? Truss? Diamond? Cantilever?
I'm thinking of putting together one of those cycles that is just the basics, and would surely appreciate some input from the folks that know. THANKS!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 27, 2016)

Dayton Safety Streamline


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2016)

I've always said, that the prewar Schwinn straightbar frame is the gateway drug of the classic balloon tire bike collector.
That's all we ever wanted. Lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2016)

If you've ever seen the bikes in the Rat Rod Build Off just about any frame looks good if the overall execution is good. Heck a girls bike won last year! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 27, 2016)

Far from basic though. 37/38 CWC built Supreme. "AKA" "Y" frame


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 401876



What is it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> What is it?



Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 401883



What is it?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 401888



Wow! Almost pornographic!!!


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 27, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> What is it?



Called a 5 bar I think.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bare frame (real deal) before restoration




After restoration with all the "bells and whistles". V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> What is it?



CWC 1938 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2016)

Here's a couple "Basic Frames" I ride often
The ones pictured already we all want; but not many can afford...


 
1941 Huffman Great frame size. (Sold)


 
1936 C-model straight-bar by Schwinn; awesome rider


 
1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser by Murray


 
1936 Packard LWB Singlebar roadster by Colson; it feels faster....


----------



## mike j (Dec 27, 2016)

41 to 53 Colson loop tail.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

mike j said:


> 41 to 53 Colson loop tail.
> 
> View attachment 401904



Capital SWEET!


----------



## RJWess (Dec 27, 2016)

Elgin Oriole frame is pretty damn nice.

.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd have to agree on the Oriole frame. Very graceful curves.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 27, 2016)

These look pretty good bare boned.


----------



## rickyd (Dec 27, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Far from basic though. 37/38 CWC built Supreme. "AKA" "Y" frame
> View attachment 401883
> View attachment 401899



This one


----------



## rickyd (Dec 27, 2016)

I like the looks of this but have not ridden it


----------



## rickyd (Dec 27, 2016)

Now sports a brooks seat and wider flatter bars, 48 Schwinn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 27, 2016)

Some good stuff has already been posted. I feel the 40-42 Murray frames are pretty killer too and always under appreciated.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Some good stuff has already been posted. I feel the 40-42 Murray frames are pretty killer too and always under appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 401933



Ding ding ding ding, Killer Diller!


----------



## higgens (Dec 27, 2016)

@37fleetwood what$ it gonna take for me to get one of those frames?$?$?$?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

higgens said:


> @37fleetwood what$ it gonna take for me to get one of those frames?$?$?$?



That's what I'm talkin about. Schwing!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 27, 2016)

higgens said:


> @37fleetwood what$ it gonna take for me to get one of those frames?$?$?$?



all of those photos represent four bikes, two of them are the only two I made, the other two are originals.
we had this discussion before in another thread. pretty much the people who have them aren't letting go. someone suggested $15k for a complete bike, and everyone who owns one said no.
even though mine aren't precisely real, they're happy where they are, and there's no plans for more in the future.
that said, offer me $15K and that story might just change! :eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's the one that I chose for the basic roadster.
No brackets, no tabs, just pure elegance.
Thanks, Frank.
You did good!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 28, 2016)

swoopy frames, all pretty styles.  
but isn't someone going to break down and admit diamond frame?


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>



 Oh man those frames and that bike are KILLER cool . On my list of a bike like that some day.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> 41 to 53 Colson loop tail.
> 
> View attachment 401904



 Mikej and a Colson go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## mike j (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Forest.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

It's a nice thread I like the diversity of who likes / loves what........ including me.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Thanks Forest.



 Your welcome


----------



## rickyd (Dec 28, 2016)

ROADSTER Marty nailed it, a genre that gets little respect from the purist but is what a lot of us grew up on. Garage sale finds, swap meet finds, stripped down to the essentials, new grease, and ridden. Don't worry about hurting the fenders, tanks, etc. Looking forward to seeing what you do TR65C keep us informed. Rick


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Dayton Safety Streamline



Nailed it!!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 28, 2016)

I suppose the answer for the "best frame" would depend on how you want to use it. So I'll ask that question. For what do you intend to use it? I mean, you COULD ride a bluebird on a cross country tour, but no.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2016)

How about the Shelby Wishbone frame Design?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2016)

Scott's(Rustjunkie) Alexander Rocket. Doesn't get much more unique than that


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 28, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> swoopy frames, all pretty styles.
> but isn't someone going to break down and admit diamond frame?



That just about says it all for me!
That's just beautiful!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 28, 2016)

The answer depends on, "what you asking for?". 


The best of all frames remains the plain diamond. They accomplish everything needed in a frame without much waste. The English "path racer" format is probably the best of the "really basic" bicycles with no real accessories.



 




The best balloon tire "plain" frame, in my book, is the double arch bar.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2016)

rickyd said:


> I like the looks of this but have not ridden it



Rick, you gotta build this frame!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 28, 2016)

rickyd said:


> ROADSTER Marty nailed it, a genre that gets little respect from the purist but is what a lot of us grew up on. Garage sale finds, swap meet finds, stripped down to the essentials, new grease, and ridden. Don't worry about hurting the fenders, tanks, etc. Looking forward to seeing what you do TR65C keep us informed. Rick



Friends, I started this thread because I posted a Hiawatha frame that I might buy. I was looking for the lowdown. The usual stuff like age, value, etc. Well, I was asking because I didn't know. People started coming up with surprising info. It made understand how little I know about bikes. So, what better place to start than the bare bones.
"She's got nice bones."
"Wait 'til you get a load of her rack and basket!"
So, like Frankenstein, I'd like to create "my own" from a cadaver.
The posts have been wonderful. I'm a bit embarrassed by not knowing what everything is, but I'm learning. Some of these frames are fantastic, truly art. My personal tastes are leaning toward the simple "Swoopy" as Bulldog describes them, because this bike idea of mine, and many I'm sure, is to get some wheels so we can get some independence. Bike to the beach, or a friend's house, or school. I'm also big on the diamond. It has been the staple from TOC right up til now. But, this is only "my" best bike. The best one for a transcontinental ride would probably be a "High Wheel." The locals would all invite you home to sleep in their barn!
Thanks to all y'all for the great input.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 28, 2016)

"Basic" frames never go out of style. This thread kinda went from basic to exotic. My opinion, the top three basic, simple, yet aesthetically pleasing frames are the double bar motobike frames, camelback speedster frames, and the classic, lugged, diamond frame.

No extra frills, no fancy bends, and the perfect platforms for any style of build.

And for some reason I can't upload photos...


----------



## jkent (Dec 28, 2016)

Are we looking for the most Valuable, Unique, Most Popular, or  Rarest bike frame?
Or are we just trying to answer a general question of what would be the best frame to make a plain everyday rider?
For the average person a basic frame would not be a Bluebird, or a Dayton SS, or an Alexander Rocket bike.
Just a bare frame would cost upwards of $1,000 +
And for a person looking for what is considered the best frame design, I wouldn't think a $1,000 bare frame is in question here.
JKent


----------



## Iverider (Dec 28, 2016)

For an all around use bike I would buy a frame based on what size fits you best. I'm 6'4" and I pedaled a Postwar Schwinn DX for 10 miles. Basically a horrible experience on the old velcro-like tires coupled with the weight. I rode a Twin Bar a similar distance with new tires and it wasn't a great experience either. For basic transportation I lean toward mid range mid 80s road bikes. I have a 1982 Trek 613 and a 1987 Miyata 610 for these purposes. They're fairly light, you can stick a pretty wide road tire in most of them and they're plentiful and easy to work on or modify. Butted Chrome-moly will always be more pleasurable to pedal than gaspipe as far as the legs are concerned. Unfortunately looks are about all the 30s-50s balloon tire bikes have going for them. I might add that it's relatively hilly where I live. Here are a few I own or have owned. 



1982 Trek 613 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

One my wife rode for awhile until upgrading to a Surly Disc Trucker


Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

My Round-town-bike which now has upright bars and a black basket on the front. Soon to have black raingutter fenders. (built by A.N.T. Mike Flannigan)


Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Dec 28, 2016)

36c/24/36


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 28, 2016)

I like this crusty lady!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2016)

jkent said:


> Are we looking for the most Valuable, Unique, Most Popular, or  Rarest bike frame?
> Or are we just trying to answer a general question of what would be the best frame to make a plain everyday rider?
> For the average person a basic frame would not be a Bluebird, or a Dayton SS, or an Alexander Rocket bike.
> Just a bare frame would cost upwards of $1,000 +
> ...



I think he's asking us what frame we think is so cool & unique that it doesn't need a tank,fancy carrier, deluxe accessories,etc. Not necessarily the most expensive, rare or most practical for a budget build.


----------



## rickyd (Dec 28, 2016)

spoker said:


> 36c/24/36



A frame most of us will agree on


----------



## Barto (Dec 28, 2016)

Part of what brought me to the hobby was the Hawthorne "Zep"......awesome frame but don't think I'll ever find of be able to afford one.  Now I'm looking at the Colson, both fast backs and in my opinion the best looking basic frame.  This is my Hawtahorne...love the frame.


----------



## JKT (Dec 28, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 402209 I like this crusty lady!!!



 I used to own this one I saved it from a scrap metal pile !!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2016)

Why are we avoiding the obvious choice?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2016)

But if that's too fancy I'd have to go with the Murray oriole.  I was so close to pulling the trigger on the one on Ebay recently.


----------



## Barto (Dec 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Why are we avoiding the obvious choice?
> 
> View attachment 402297



Not too sure this could be considered a basic frame....but just so cool


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Why are we avoiding the obvious choice?




Precisely, I was wondering when somebody would bring it up, "the Obvious" ha.

And yet fast forward, the pictures do no justice verses in person, ya gotta see the curves and the lines in em to fully appreciate these. And I haven't visited the other manufactures, but we're in the age now, with graphite, where the competition of the bluebird's design is becoming a molded and practical reality.

The richey and retiree,  kids  or city dweller; as some can match prices awfully dam high, but, I see them from time to time, although still to pricy for me, and for the money, not practical, for me, to ride and enjoy,  for a mere 500-600 bucks.


Art and bicycle is returning.






 
http://www.mybikespot.com/photo_large.php?id=382


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Why are we avoiding the obvious choice?
> 
> View attachment 402297




I was avoiding it cause it would kinda be considered a tank. 



bikewhorder said:


> But if that's too fancy I'd have to go with the Murray oriole.  I was so close to pulling the trigger on the one on Ebay recently.
> 
> View attachment 402298




That thing is killer!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2016)

CWC frame with straight downtube


----------



## Boris (Dec 29, 2016)

Besides the Colson loopframe and the Schwinn straightbar, for style, the CW curved downtube is one of my favorites.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 29, 2016)

Here are four~

Two 1930's bikes on the upper end of the price range:
Colson Commander
Elgin Twin 20

and

Two 1960's bikes on the lower end of the price range:
Columbia Fire Bolt
Columbia Fire Arrow


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 29, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 402340
> CWC frame with straight downtube




Great pic buddy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Krakatoa said:


> Here are four~
> 
> Two 1930's bikes on the upper end of the price range:
> Colson Commodore
> ...




The Colson is a Commander. That Twin 20 was a bike I recently sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 30, 2016)

I really like the look's of a CWC bent tank frame as well.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 30, 2016)

Also really like the frame style on my 62 typhoon.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 30, 2016)

One of these Murray frames has already been posted. The construction was a little rough around the edges but I love the lines and geometry. 

 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd nominate the Motobike, pretty much top dog from 1908-32. Common enough that it's hard to tell them apart!



Also not yet mentioned, the Colson lwb!


----------



## Social Suicide (Jan 6, 2017)

F frame.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 6, 2017)

*




 

1917 Davis-Built*


----------



## tryder (Jan 6, 2017)

Best Basic Frame.....  For going fast?

I would have to agree with Adamtinkerer and the kid smoking the cigar.

Motobikes go fast:




Excelsior Built Elgin Oriole


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 13, 2017)

I went looking for the "Best Frame" and was treated to all sorts of wonderful designs. I opted for the curved seat tube. Beauty on a budget. Thank you all, or y'all if all y'all are listening. My FRAME arrived today. Mybluevw is on my LIST. He's First Rate.  Many thanks to you Mark. I enjoyed doing bidneth which u! 
Any and all input about this frame is welcomed. I'm thinking of some wheels, a seat, and maybe some ape hangers.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know about the best, but the diamond has been pretty universal in the UK since the demise of the ordinary, you'll rarely see anything else! Occasionally something a little different catches your eye, like this Hirondelle.....

 
When riding it the rider bounces up and down like a yo-yo.
Maybe there should be a thread for the unusual frames that are little cul-de-sacs in the evolution of the bicycle?


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 15, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I don't know about the best, but the diamond has been pretty universal in the UK since the demise of the ordinary, you'll rarely see anything else! Occasionally something a little different catches your eye, like this Hirondelle.....View attachment 451362
> When riding it the rider bounces up and down like a yo-yo.
> Maybe there should be a thread for the unusual frames that are little cul-de-sacs in the evolution of the bicycle?



Amen to that dnc1. Being on the right side of the water, I'm sure you've run across the Dursley Pedersen a time or two.
I was lucky enough to ride one of the originals a million years ago. Wonderful! Dursley was one of those hugely intelligent folk that died a pauper. He also invented the dairy separator that removes the cream and leaves the milk. It is still in use today, like Starley's differential.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 451414
> Amen to that dnc1. Being on the right side of the water, I'm sure you've run across the Dursley Pedersen a time or two.
> I was lucky enough to ride one of the originals a million years ago. Wonderful! Dursley was one of those hugely intelligent folk that died a pauper. He also invented the dairy separator that removes the cream and leaves the milk. It is still in use today, like Starley's differential.



I certainly have. I'll try to photograph a few in July, there are usually 2 or 3 at Benson Veteran cycle rally every year. Here's a fine example at last years event, I know their owners say they are a pretty comfortable ride, and engineered very well.

 
I really like Cross frames too, this one is really nice.

 
Did any American manufacturers go down this route?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 15, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I certainly have. I'll try to photograph a few in July, there are usually 2 or 3 at Benson Veteran cycle rally every year. Here's a fine example at last years event, I know their owners say they are a pretty comfortable ride, and engineered very well.View attachment 451425
> I really like Cross frames too, this one is really nice.View attachment 451426
> Did any American manufacturers go down this route?




The cross/X frame was actually one of the primary competitors to the diamond frame in the early part of the 20th century, particularly in Europe.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 29, 2017)

The "Y" frame is one you can see at a distance and it just stops you.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 30, 2017)

There is something timeless to this early balloon tire frame. A 1935 Schwinn B9 flying the LaSalle flag, the muscular angularity of this frame is classic and best emulates the styling of classic motorcycles if the era.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 30, 2017)

Come on now...................is this a trick question??  The best "Basic Frame Shape" has got to be the Iver Johnson Truss !  Copied by many, improved by none !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2017)

I still think that the basic diamond framed safety has yet to be bettered. 
My Rochester may be ancient, but it's still the sweetest ride I have.
If ever I build my own frame (it's on my bucket list!), this is the frame geometry I'll base it on......


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jun 30, 2017)

@RJWess was nice enough to post my Elgin Oriole as an example on page one as an example.  Only thing better than looking at it is riding it.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> The "Y" frame is one you can see at a distance and it just stops you.
> 
> View attachment 489163
> 
> ...



Jon, I've gotta say, that's an awfully sweet frame. Are they hard to come by? Mike.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 401876



Fordmike, I've been perusing this thread today, and I'm trying to figure out how I missed this frame. It is gorgeous. A simple, clean, Work of Art!


----------



## removed (Feb 11, 2018)

LU-MI-NUM


----------



## phantom (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm not reading through 85 opinions. For me a cantilever frame bike is the only one I buy.


----------



## removed (Feb 11, 2018)

phantom said:


> I'm not reading through 85 opinions. For me a cantilever frame bike is the only one I buy.



IM SORRY


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> If you take away the bells and whistles, sell off the fenders, chain guards, tanks, and lights, what's left?
> A couple of wheels, a seat, and handlebars.
> Oh yeah, and a frame!
> If all we could have was a frame, what would it be?
> ...



Cantilever or Hawthorne twin 
Hmmm 
The twin is a beast , but get out of the way it’s incredible and fun !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2018)

I like those long wheel base for a smooth ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 401893
> View attachment 401896
> 
> Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar



These things Rock


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> These things Rock




Mike if you ever have a chance to ride a Hawthorne Twin you can close the door on this Discussion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 11, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Why are we avoiding the obvious choice?
> 
> View attachment 402297



this....


----------



## removed (Feb 11, 2018)

OR THIS


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 11, 2018)

Pedersen style from 1890’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## removed (Feb 11, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 752510



ISNT IT HARD TO RIDE WITH ALL THOSE DROP STANDS??


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 752496
> Pedersen style from 1890’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that's nearly as weird as the example I saw last summer, made out of concrete reinforcing steel bar!
Pederson in silhouette only.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> ISNT IT HARD TO RIDE WITH ALL THOSE DROP STANDS??



And without a chain!?!? Lol.
Seriously though @hoofhearted, that is one very fine machine!


----------

